# Cabela's Smokehouse Jerky Seasonings



## kevin13 (Aug 22, 2012)

Anyone use these?  I'm in the process of slicing venison for jerky and in reading the instructions for 5 lbs of meat, it says to use a 2oz seasoning packet and a 2oz cure packet that also contains sugar and such, in addition to the sodium nitrate.  The issue I'm having is that you are to mix it with just one cup of water.  I fail to see one cup of water is enough to distribute the seasoning and cure across 5 lbs. of meat, which is basically a gallon size ziplock bag full.

Has anyone used this recipe per the instructions and not have any issues with proper seasoning and cure distribution?

I'm thinking about using 3 oz of seasoning, 1 tsp of cure #1 (instead of their packet) and a couple cups of water.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2012)

I could easily see the directions being correct as 1 cup in a gallon bagful of meat with the salt drawing out the moisture from it would be more than enough.  If it were me, I'd stick with the directions or you could be making soup instead of jerky.

I bought my son a few of those packets and he used them, said it was great!


----------



## kevin13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Pops, makes sense.  I really didn't think about the salt drawing out moisture.  I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Is it done yet?


----------



## kevin13 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, sorry for the delay.  

I also broke the cardinal rule and didn't take any pictures of the process.  I smoked at 145 with hickory and apple for 3 hours.  It started raining so I had to pull the jerky out and finish in the dehydrator for another 6 hours.  It turned out absolutely fantastic and didn't last very long when I took it into work.  I have about 3 people giving me venison to make more jerky so I'll take pictures then.


----------



## double rr (Nov 20, 2012)

i just made a batch or terreaki using cabelas i used 2-cups of water 1 is not enough i also made another batch of backwoods cajin that called for 2 1/2 cups of water the meat absorbed all the water  the cabelas came out good i probably dryed too long  jerky was brittle but tast was excellent i added alot of pepper to mine just my preferance the others will dry tomorrow hopefully


----------



## threefolddead (Dec 2, 2012)

I use the Cabellas stuff all the time and although I'm looking for a recipe I can mix up now I love the original and peppered.  I do a cup of water with the seasonings though.


----------



## slots (Jul 10, 2013)

I use the Cabelas all flavors all the time, and what i do is to mix it all up and package it in a vacuum sealed bag for 24 hours to let the cure and the flavor get into the meat.  Smoke it at usually 150, but i am going to try a new method the next time i make it and actually hang the jerky from the racks and dry it at a lower temp to see how it turns out(our half cow should be her soon and they are cuttign some jerky meat for me).  It never lasts long, but i always feel like i can do better.  Hope this helps.


----------

